# Tell me what you think



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I had an idea that perhaps making things like mailboxes and address signs might be a way to bring in some money. Has anyone ever done that before here?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is a place to start
regulations from the uspo

http://www.firstimpressionsmailboxes.com/Misc%20Pages/USPS%20Mailbox%20regulations.htm

there appears to be some wooden ones here
check them out


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

if you don't believe in coincidences, I've got a mailbox I made probably 20 years ago. My wife told me this morning it was time for a new one. Most of the plane I ship won't fit.


----------

